# Methode Windows.System.User.GetDefault() nicht gefunden



## Jungbluth (4. März 2022)

Hallo,
Ich versuche auf den Windows Kalender zuzugreifen. Dafür ermittle ich ich mit User.Getfault() den aktuellen Nutzer.
Wenn ich das ganze den starten will kriege ich aber ne Exception mit der Meldung:


```
Methode nicht gefunden: "Windows.System.User Windows.System.User.GetDefault()".
```

Die Frage ich jetzt wie das sein kann - immerhin wurde mir die Methode ja von der IDE vorgeschlagen - und was ich dagegen tun kann.


----------



## Zvoni (7. März 2022)

Wieso nicht Environment.UserName?


----------



## Jungbluth (7. März 2022)

Weil ich eine Instanz der User Klasse brauche


----------



## Zvoni (7. März 2022)

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob das überhaupt das ist was du willst
User.GetDefault Method (Windows.System) - Windows UWP applications
Gibt den Default User account zurück, nicht den aktuellen User
Hätte jetzt eher auf das hier getippt:
User.NonRoamableId Property (Windows.System) - Windows UWP applications
in Kombination mit dem hier
User.GetFromId(String) Method (Windows.System) - Windows UWP applications


----------



## Jungbluth (7. März 2022)

mit GetFromIdhab ichs bereits probiert, aber wenn ich mir mit 

```
wmic useraccount where name='%username%' get sid
```
meine id hole krieg ich ne out of range Exception.


----------



## Zvoni (7. März 2022)

> The NonRoamableId for a user object is a string that is unique to the device, *app*, and user. It can’t roam to other devices or other apps. In addition, if the user logs in remotely, resulting in a different User.Type value, the NonRoamableId is different.


Die SID aus deinem wmic-call ist nicht diesselbe.....

In deinem Programm, ruf doch mal stumpf User.NonRoamableID auf....

```
ActiveUser=User.GetFromID(User.NonRoamableID);
```


----------



## Jungbluth (7. März 2022)

Für das nicht statische Feld, die Methode oder die Eigenschaft "User.NonRoamableId" ist ein Objektverweis erforderlich.


----------

